# Chile's Fajita Marinade



## chilerelleno (Feb 15, 2019)

*Chile's Fajita Marinade*

3/4C  Olive or Vegetable oil
1/4C  Worcestershire sauce
1/8C Soy sauce
1/3C Lime juice
2T Garlic, minced
1T Cumin
1T Chili Powder, could be a mix, cayenne or any straight ground chile, e.g. Ancho, Guajillo or etc
1T Sugar
2t Red Pepper Flakes
2t Salt
1/2t Black Pepper

Combine all ingredients and marinate chicken, pork or beef for at least four hours, 8-12 hours is recommended.
Shrimp will only need 30 minutes at the most.

Sear meat on a blazing hot grill or skillet, you want a good char for the added flavor.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 15, 2019)

Bookmarked!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> *Chile's Fajita Marinade*
> 
> 3/4C  Olive or Vegetable oil
> 1/4C  Worcestershire sauce
> ...


Gonna do it very soon as stated


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought some sirloin strip steaks I am going to cut up and use for fajitas. Would it be better to leave them whole in the marinade or cut the strips up and marinate them? Guess with the chicken as well.

Also when you say T I assume you are meaning tablespoon and not teaspoon? Just wanted to make sure before I started adding stuff haha thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2019)

I'd cut it into strips first.
T = tablespoon
t = teaspoon


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 27, 2019)

I marinate flank steak whole.


----------

